
Show HN: Lannister – open-source wealth manager app - andresousa
https://lannister.capital
======
olivierlacan
Slick promotional website but not a single privacy disclosure or terms of
service for an app that gathers financial data?

This is not something you push out after the MVP has shipped.

~~~
andresousa
All the info is stored either on the device itself or synced via Blockstack if
you wish to do so. The project is also entirely open-source -
[https://github.com/lannister-capital](https://github.com/lannister-capital)

~~~
diego
I understand your intention, but you have a bit of an uphill battle. Users
have to trust you on many levels:

1) The app running on your phone is powered by the software on github.

2) This will not change.

The only way I would use an app like this would be if it were offered by a
financial institution that holds my assets. If your app caused me to lose
money, I would be SOL. If their's did, they would be required to answer for
it.

~~~
andresousa
Lannister only holds references of your holdings at the moment. It doesn't
store your holdings/assets directly, so there's no chance to be stolen, since
they're not there. Lannister is not a bank account or crypto wallet, it's a
portfolio management app only. We don't ask or store private keys or any
personal banking information of any kind.

------
_1tan
Interesting. I personally use
[https://outbankapp.com/en/](https://outbankapp.com/en/).

The app is closed-source; everything is locally stored.

It allows me to track my bank accounts, including portfolios, etc. from most
German and Dutch banks, credit cards, etc..

Additionally it can track BTC, ETH wallets, connect to Coinbase and a few
other exchanges and membership programs.

I would never use a wealth management app requiring manual entry. That`s just
slightly better than a spreadsheet. Keep up the work!

Caveat: Only supported in Germany and the Netherlands at the moment (IIRK).

Edit: A similar offering I just remembered:
[https://www.numbrs.com/en_uk/](https://www.numbrs.com/en_uk/). Might be some
good inspiration as well.

~~~
throwaway413
Looks nice. How does this app authenticate with your various financial
accounts?

~~~
_1tan
It stores your credentials locally. The whole situation should improve with
PSD2 (EU perspective).

~~~
NickBusey
Give a closed source app my bank credentials? No thanks.

~~~
dewey
How real is the risk of a registered and legit business selling a banking app
taking your banking credentials and stealing your money? I’d estimate it to be
0.

~~~
badpun
They’re extremely juicy target for hacking though.

~~~
dewey
It stores the data locally, so first you have to break into the system, then
the encrypted container of the app. If someone does that then you are probably
a pretty high value target and have different problems.

An open source, non audited app, that’s not even compiled yourself (iOS app)
isn’t much different than that.

------
youeseh
I think it's a great name! It is recognizable and well-associated with what
you're building, even if the name-story accuracy isn't 100% - I think that
would be serious nitpicking and you can always rename it something else later
when the cost / benefit makes sense.

~~~
quickthrower2
I'd have called it Iron Bank.

------
slg
Game of Thrones spoiler ahead:

I am not wild about that name. The Lannisters are the bad guys throughout the
run of the GoT story and by later seasons it is revealed that their wealth has
mostly wasted away. They are only able to keep up appearances of wealth
through taking on large amounts of debt and by looting their enemies. Yes, the
single primary characteristic you would assign to the Lannisters is wealth. I
am just not sure that is worth associating your product with all their
secondary traits like deceit, fraud, selfishness, and ruthlessness.

~~~
andresousa
I understand your point. Our goal was to name it after a person, like "Alfred"
the productivity app for Mac
([https://www.alfredapp.com](https://www.alfredapp.com)), but we found that
Lannister would be more appropriate as a reference to wealth management. Hope
it does not lead you into thinking about the secondary traits.

~~~
slg
Maybe it is just the ages of the references, but I think "Alfred" is a more
general name that is less associated with the character. But more importantly
he doesn't have the negative secondary traits associated with him that
completely conflict with how you want people to think of your app. Using
Lannister for a wealth management app is almost like naming your nutrition
management app after a character with an eating disorder.

------
ptyyy
Let me lead off by saying I'm not a lawyer, but "House Lannister" is
trademarked[0]. I would not be surprised if you receive a C&D notice.

[0]:
[https://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=87704402&caseType=SERIAL_...](https://tsdr.uspto.gov/#caseNumber=87704402&caseType=SERIAL_NO&searchType=statusSearch)

------
mettamage
I wonder if this is allowed regarding copyright.

If it isn't, I'd suggest a GoT metaphore that is slightly less obvious (but
still obvious). E.g. Golden Lion or My Golden Lion.

------
rohmanhakim
Will this app helps me to always pay my debt?

~~~
andresousa
Lannister always pays its debts. Unfortunately, not yours :) In any case, we
have on our roadmap some features such as setting financial goals and
financial advice. We have a public roadmap here:
[https://github.com/orgs/lannister-
capital/projects/1](https://github.com/orgs/lannister-capital/projects/1) any
feedback is highly appreciated

------
andresousa
Thank you for all the feedback and support. If you'd like to continue the
discussion and helping with development join us on Discord at
[https://discordapp.com/invite/6SrsfUf](https://discordapp.com/invite/6SrsfUf).

Lannister is completely open-source and the code is available at
[https://github.com/lannister-capital](https://github.com/lannister-capital)

------
dnadler
I've thought about building something similar to this for the US, but getting
the data into the app is a difficult problem. What is the general opinion on
using a device like Plaid?

Alternatively, I could support manual import of statements, but that would
dramatically reduce the number of institutions that I could support.

------
mNovak
To clarify, does this automatically fetch updated crypto/stock/etc prices so
that I can see my exposure changing over time, or do I have to manually update
the amount of money in each holding?

~~~
kayza
As far as I could see there is no way to add certain stocks/crypto/funds etc.
basically just a slightly better spreadsheet, you have to enter all by
yourself. That’s a pitty, I would like to have one where I just enter which
stock I bought and when and it shows me the win/loss over time.

~~~
andresousa
We're supporting 2 crypto (BTC and ETH) and 12 fiat currencies at the moment.
And their prices get updated every time you open the app. If you have created
several currencies, you'll see the total balance of your portfolio get
updated. Today is a very good day to observe it growing if you have BTC or ETH
:) Regarding stocks and other funds, we're not supporting them yet, but it's
certainly on our roadmap.

------
chosenbreed37
Great idea an iphone. I might have a look at it on my daughter's iPod if she
allows me to install :)

Or I'll just wait for the web version!

~~~
andresousa
Thank you! We also have a public roadmap here:
[https://github.com/orgs/lannister-
capital/projects/1](https://github.com/orgs/lannister-capital/projects/1) any
suggestions or ideas for future development are very welcome!

------
conjectures
Yeah +1 that this becomes more of a thing based on name alone.

You might need to explicitly state in company policy that:

\- Crossbows not allowed at board meetings.

~~~
andresousa
Yes, and we won't have armchairs!

------
unixhero
Umm I am not sure if I am missing something, but where is the self hosted or
source code I can compile for myself?

~~~
rambojazz
There seems to be a github link at the bottom of the page.

~~~
unixhero
I couldn't see it from Chrome on my Android Galaxy S10+. Thanks!

------
IloveHN84
Can I host this on my own system?

~~~
andresousa
You can clone the project ([https://github.com/lannister-capital/lannister-
ios](https://github.com/lannister-capital/lannister-ios)) and run the app on
your device. We're working on a web version now, which is still WIP, but is
also open-source ([https://github.com/lannister-capital/lannister-
app](https://github.com/lannister-capital/lannister-app)).

------
JetSpiegel
What's the main difference between this and GnuCash?

------
idbentley
I don't see any information about the source code... No mention of Open source
on the website.

~~~
andresousa
We have it at the bottom of the page, but I agree that it's not very visible.
We'll add it at the top of the page. Thanks for your feedback! Appreciate it!

~~~
idbentley
Thanks!

------
idlewords
This can pivot to an app for dating your sister

~~~
RosanaAnaDana
__Low effort slow clap __

